# Возможно ли убрать 4 градуса? Искривление в 25 лет



## Dman55 (12 Фев 2020)

Искревления в 25 лет


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Фев 2020)

В армию годны, зачем убирать.


----------



## Dman55 (13 Фев 2020)

Чтоб красиво все было.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Фев 2020)

Мужик? Девушка?


----------



## Dman55 (13 Фев 2020)

Дело не в этом выступать буду бодибилдер


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Фев 2020)

Подправить можно, но и так 4 градуса не видно.
Убрать нельзя, тем более, что выступаете без обуви и стелькой не скомпенсировать.


----------

